# Cool Video



## wizardmario (Sep 8, 2010)

This is very kool. I'm going to try to pick it up for my haunt this year


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

wizardmario said:


> This is very kool. I'm going to try to pick it up for my haunt this year


 Glad you like it. Post up some video if you use it.


----------

